# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  po koronorgrafi zgrubienie na tętnicy co robić?????

## olaaf

Witam,

Ostatnio trafiłam do szpitala z ostrym zespołem wieńcowym: zawał mięśnia sercowego bez uniesienia odcinka ST. PRZEPROWADZONO MI ZABIEG PRZEZSKÓRNEJ ANGIOPLASTYKI TĘTNICY MIĘDZYKOMOROWEJ PRZEDNIEJ Z IMPLANTACJĄ STENTU POWLEKANEGO SUBSTANCJĄ ANTYMIOTYTYCZNĄ. Po powrocie do domu ze szpitala po ok 2 dniach wyczułam niewielkie zgrubienie (twarde) w pachwinie, w miejscu tętnicy. Byłam u lekarza na kontroli, który stwierdził, że to nic poważnego. Jednak bardzo się tym faktem niepokoję.Mam 64 lata. Chciała bym wiedzieć czy może mi coś grozić  i czy zgrubienie zniknie? jak się go pozbyć.
Mam lampę bioptron czy mogę stosować terapie światłem???
Z góry dziękuje za odp.

----------


## Chirurg Naczyniowy

Witam !
Po nakłuciu tętnicy udowej może powstać krwiak, który jest wyczuwalny jako zgrubienie i powinien z czasem się wchłonąć(kilka tygodni). Skoro lekarz powiedział, że to nic poważnego, to znaczy że nie ma tam tętniaka rzekomego, który powstaje jeśli nie zamknie się otwór w tętnicy i jest to najpoważniejze powikłanie nakłucia tętnicy. Proszę spokojnie obserwować zmianę-niepokojące może być powiększanie się zgrubienia i/lub jego tętnienie. W razie stwierdzenia takich objawów proszę zgłosić się do lekarza. Co do terapii światłem, nie ma istotnego wpływu na gojenie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## olaaf

dziękuje bardzo za odpowiedź. Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, po tym zabiegu strasznie bolą mnie mięśnie w odcinku łydka-kolano, a najbardziej gdy troszke pochodzę. Czym to może być spowodowane?

----------


## Chirurg Naczyniowy

Witam !
Jeśli problem dotyczy tylko jednej nogi, po tej  stronie po której było robione wkłucie, może to być objaw niedokrwienia kończyny spowodowany wprowadzeniem śluzy naczyniowej i objaw ten nazywa się chromaniem przestankowym. Proponuję wizytę u chirurga naczyniowego z oceną ukrwienia kończyn dolnych.  
Pozdrawaiam

----------


## kw-smagowie@wppl

Witam mam ten sam problem dwa tygodnie temu bylam na koronarografii i po godzinie po zabiegu dostałam silnych boli w pachwinie i miałam krwiaka a teraz mam takie zgrubienie na udzie kolo pachwiny i bardzo boli nie wiem co to może być przeszkadza mi chodzenie siedzenie jest wielkości męskiej dloni proszę o rade

----------

